# Top 5 reasons....



## lmorrin26 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Little bit of Friday morning thinking...

Top 5 reasons why I should move to Dubai...obviously to get a job hopefully!!

Laura.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

The Weather
Kids education (if you have them!)
Lack of constant depressing UK media
The experience
The Weather


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

There's new stuff to explore and you're halfway closer the discovering more of the exotic Southeast Asia... ;-)


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

1) The weather
2) International, multi-cultural work experience
3) Easy location for travelling around the ME, Asia, Africa
4) The money, tax free.
5) "Dubai Expat Lifestyle".... expensive but fun


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

1. Sunshine
2. 99 to 1 sausage fest (if you like Indian men)
3. Tax free and cheap 
4. As near as crime free as you or I will ever live to see
5. Petrol is 1.7 Dirham a litre GO YOU V8 BRMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## zcooper (Oct 8, 2011)

lmorrin26 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Little bit of Friday morning thinking...
> 
> ...


Hi Laura,

I presume you live in the UK....????? Well I've had quite a journey from UK to Madrid, Spain(ten years)
and then back to the UK(2 years) and now in Dubai(3 months).

Well here's my 5 Laura for what it's worth in no particular order.

1. The Experience
From the people you meet, the food you can eat and the places you can see.
They all culminate in a rich and vivid heterogeneous experience which will open your eyes , educate
and thrill.

2. The Weather
This needs little qualifying, suffice to say the sun puts a smile on your face, a spring in your step.
And a yearning for the outdoors.

3. Work Opportunities
Naturally I don't know what industry you work in. But Dubai offers a great springboard to work opportunities,
be it in the UAE, Asia or South East Asia. The few markets which are actually growing in an otherwise 
gloomy economic Europe.

4. TAX FREE
Whatever your package Laura its a fantastic opportunity that offers you spending power and saving power.
You can set up an offshore account(advisable) and within a few years get that first step on to the property ladder.

5. The Social
Can get costly depending on your social habits. But hey if your young a fantastic platform to build up a social base 
and have some fun. Lots of selection of bars and clubs.

Well I hope this helps Laura. And if you do choose to move out here, negotiate well and bring plenty of sun cream
and a "smile."
All the very best of luck 😉
Z


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

wazza2222 said:


> 2. 99 to 1 sausage fest (if you like Indian men)


It isn't that bad, there are women in Dubai, nice ones too. 


Pretty much all of them are married though...


----------



## lmorrin26 (Nov 30, 2011)

Brilliant thank you for your advice and help! Compared to the UK at the moment which is pretty grim it sounds perfect! 

I have been teaching for 6 years, was made redundant in April due to all the job cuts, first in last out and all that! And been covering a maternity post for the past 9 mths, I finish there in 2 weeks and then I'm off travelling for 4 months. Hopefully, get a teaching job in UAE for September 2012.


----------



## lmorrin26 (Nov 30, 2011)

wazza2222 said:


> 1. Sunshine
> 2. 99 to 1 sausage fest (if you like Indian men)
> 3. Tax free and cheap
> 4. As near as crime free as you or I will ever live to see
> 5. Petrol is 1.7 Dirham a litre GO YOU V8 BRMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


Point 2!! Maybe I'll have a chance to meet the man of my dreams then


----------



## zcooper (Oct 8, 2011)

lmorrin26 said:


> Point 2!! Maybe I'll have a chance to meet the man of my dreams then


Ha ha.........well if your as social as my close friend who is also a teacher, I'm sure that won't be 
too much of a challenge for you Laura.

All the best and good luck with it all.
Z


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*You're not wrong mate!*



quattro said:


> It isn't that bad, there are women in Dubai, nice ones too.
> 
> 
> Pretty much all of them are married though...


The women here are GORGEOUS! where I come from, dumpy, scruffy, "don't give a sh*t how I look" women are the norm.

Everyone here makes an effort, it's fantastic:clap2:


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

You should see some of the mess you get in the UK, check out Croydon on a Friday night. It'll make you physically ill.


----------



## barryob (Jan 11, 2011)

quattro said:


> You should see some of the mess you get in the UK, check out Croydon on a Friday night. It'll make you physically ill.




You should go to certain parts of Dublin then...


----------



## barryob (Jan 11, 2011)

Only my second day in Dubai ( just emigrated here), on my fourth trip and I have to say its different but better walk of life...
It seems to be detached from the recession I left in Europe and just more relaxed...gonna love it here but I will miss my family and friends


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Where's this sausage fest happening? I checked Time Out....nothing came up!


----------



## dubai_warrior (Nov 29, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Where's this sausage fest happening? I checked Time Out....nothing came up!


well .. i guess "wazza2222" seems to be moving in circles that most of us aren't a part of... hehe


----------



## bjpause (Oct 4, 2011)

*Top 5 reasons*

Hi Laura, most of it's been said above, but to get my posts up here goes:
1/very safe for all
2/ lots of free vitamin D,October to April is very nice climate, gest hot in the summer months but then you can go shopping!
3/ Dynamic environment, 21st century architecture, conservative but tolerant east/west society
4/ Disposable income due to clement tax environment, excellent ratio
5/ The UAE experience, I was first here in '67 and all over the mid east since, best in the region.


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

quattro said:


> You should see some of the mess you get in the UK, check out Croydon on a Friday night. It'll make you physically ill.


Hahaha! Classic!


----------

